# Top 10 Free Programs to make the most out of your MP3 Collection



## gary4gar (Feb 19, 2008)

> Ok, you’ve got loads of music on your computer - but is that all cluttered, unorganized, unmanaged and simply not easy to access? May be you need to do something. Literally hundreds of free software let you play, organize, burn and do lots more with your digital MP3 music collection. Have a well tagged, sortable music collection that you can be proud of!
> 
> Here comes a carefully chosen list of free programs that might help you squeeze the best out of your MP3 collection.



Read More.......


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 20, 2008)

Good


----------



## New (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome..


----------



## Orange Juice (Feb 24, 2008)

sucks


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ I warned you! Now face the consequences.. Banned for a week.


----------



## Orange Juice 2 (Feb 24, 2008)

kalpik said:


> ^^ I warned you! Now face the consequences.. Banned for a week.


Ok. But there are about 321312423142342312312 oranges in this planet. How many can you ban???


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2008)

All of them?


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 24, 2008)

Now i can manage my 12 GB mp3 easily


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 24, 2008)

No Offence but MediaMonkey(mentioned in blog post) is one of the crappiest softwares i've ever used .

The User-Interface totally sucks in terms of usability and you can't even properly browse the library without getting irritated .

They seriously need to work on the UI and Ease-of-use department .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 24, 2008)

^^have you used the latest one?It has pretty cool GUI.The main feature of media monkey in the no. of tools it packs and automatic tagging of songs in metadata.

of course it your collection consists of mainly untagged or improperly tagged songs then its very difficult to browse.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2008)

Cool...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 24, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^have you used the latest one?It has pretty cool GUI.The main feature of media monkey in the no. of tools it packs and automatic tagging of songs in metadata.
> 
> of course it your collection consists of mainly untagged or improperly tagged songs then its very difficult to browse.


Each and every file in my Collection is Tagged(+Album Art) , but still the Library Browsing of MediaMonkey has a lot of hiccups and leaves a lot to be desired .

Like for example when you wanna browse by album , you double-click on album-name , then rather than displaying the tracks in the album , it just starts playnig the whole album , and you actually have to change to track-view and find the song all over again to view tracks in that album.

Compare this to WMP 11 , it shows album art-covers , when you click on album , it shows tracks .

Similarly , in Artist view , in WMP 11 you click on artist it shows all albums by that artist along with tracks .

In mediamonkey , in artist view ,  it just sorts-by artist rather than have a custom-view for it . 

Overall feel of Mediamonkey is very clinky .


----------



## redhat (Feb 24, 2008)

^^+1
And also, it does not support featuring artists...
Adds a whole lot of artists to my collection?
Is there any software that supports feat. artists??


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 24, 2008)

redhat said:


> ^^+1
> And also, it does not support featuring artists...
> Adds a whole lot of artists to my collection?
> Is there any software that supports feat. artists??


There's an "Album Artist" and "Artist" tag , you can use Album Artist to arrange songs by album and you can fill Artist field with all artists for a particular song .

This setup Works Perfectly fine in WMP 11 and iTunes and Amarok .


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 24, 2008)

i like J river Media jukebox, but its quite heavy on my machine


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks for linking to my blog post guys!


----------



## blueshift (Feb 28, 2008)

Very good compilation shankar_ganesh.
Thanks.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 28, 2008)

I know I'm asking a wrong question here but still I Would like to know which software is best to play MP3 songs? Mostly I use Winamp. What about others like iTunes, Windows Media player etc?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 29, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> I know I'm asking a wrong question here but still I Would like to know which software is best to play MP3 songs? Mostly I use Winamp. What about others like iTunes, Windows Media player etc?


Windows media Player 11


----------



## kalpik (Feb 29, 2008)

Zeeshan, I was looking for a replaygain plugin for media player. Do you know where to get it?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 29, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> I know I'm asking a wrong question here but still I Would like to know which software is best to play MP3 songs? Mostly I use Winamp. What about others like iTunes, Windows Media player etc?


If you are not bothered much about album art and stuff, Winamp 2.x with a good DSP plugin is the best player out there and also the lightest!


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 29, 2008)

Foobar is lighter than Winamp 2 IMO.
And got loads of features.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 29, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Zeeshan, I was looking for a replaygain plugin for media player. Do you know where to get it?


I don't think WMP 11 supports the ReplayGain tag coz as it is , it has automatic volume levelling .

Although you can use MP3Gain to level all your MP3's .


----------



## kalpik (Feb 29, 2008)

I know that.. I dont want to apply replygain, as that makes my songs sound very low on my phone.. Volume leveling aint that good.. Anyway.. Lets hope they come out with a plugin soon


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 29, 2008)

Why not switch to another player?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 29, 2008)

I am using winamp/foobar right now  Was just looking for a replaygain plugin for WMP11 that's why i asked.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 29, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> If you are not bothered much about album art and stuff, Winamp 2.x with a good DSP plugin is the best player out there and also the lightest!


 
My friend had suggested me to go for Winamp 2.9 Version he told me that the newer ones or the ones after it are not so good. Is it true? I have always used Winamp but wanted to see if there is something better than it. What is DSP Plugin? What's the purpose for it?


----------



## redhat (Mar 1, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> There's an "Album Artist" and "Artist" tag , you can use Album Artist to arrange songs by album and you can fill Artist field with all artists for a particular song .
> 
> This setup Works Perfectly fine in WMP 11 and iTunes and Amarok .



yup, I use that in WMP11 n iTunes but this feature aint there in MediaMonkey
Correct me if Im wrong...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 1, 2008)

redhat said:


> yup, I use that in WMP11 n iTunes but this feature aint there in MediaMonkey
> Correct me if Im wrong...


Yeah MediaMonkey doesn't have this feature .


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2008)

foobar


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

Dolphin
Windows Explorer
Natulius

For me, a good file manager is enough for organising my music to the best possible extent, better than what any dumb-a$$ software like iTunes, Windows Media Player, Real Player, etc has offer.  8)


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Dolphin
> Windows Explorer
> Natulius
> 
> For me, a good file manager is enough for organising my music to the best possible extent, better than what any dumb-a$$ software like iTunes, Windows Media Player, Real Player, etc has offer.  8)


Sigh ! You'll know when your collection runs into hundred's of gb's and you need to Organize data on your PMP as well.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Sigh ! You'll know when your collection runs into hundred's of gb's and you need to Organize data on your PMP as well.


never ever under estimate the power of the human brain.


PS: WTF are you doing online ? aren't your boards on ?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

Superb


----------

